# FMAT: PTK Archery



## Clark Kent (Apr 20, 2007)

*PTK Archery
By Scott Jenkins - Fri, 20 Apr 2007 12:53:35 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hell all, I was just browsing youtube and noticed this clip of the Atienza Brothers...





 
Does PTK do any type of archery as part of your system?

Do you have links of videos showing what some of that is about?

Thanks for your time!

Scott


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

